# Dell Dimension 3100 PCI-e Graphics Card



## Typo (Oct 12, 2006)

I have 1 PCI-e slot remaining. No PCI-e x16 slots so I am limited to what PCI-e card I can get. I need a graphics card so I can play Battlefield 2. So I need a card with no less than 256mb RAM.

Please remember that my machine does not have any PCI-e x16 slots...

Thanks,
Typo


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to TSF

evga gforce 7600gt or 7800gt are nice cards, might require new PSU inorder to run them though.


----------



## Typo (Oct 12, 2006)

I just said it couldn't be a x16 card, read the post please!

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?nov-76gt&P=1


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

No your pc is equipped with on PCI-E slot, your wanting one PCI-E graphics card to run your games.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hmm... I have heard mixed things, some say its got only a PCIe x1 slot but others say it does have a PCIe x16. If you are unsure (or haven't already) just look. a PCIe x1 slot is really short, but a PCIe x16 slot is long (about the length of a PCI slot). You should be able to tell.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

nope has 1 pci-e x1 slot 32pin. sorry TYPO missed the TYPO.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

ATI x1300 PCI-E x1 (on neweggs website they have it for around 110$)

will run BF2 but to run it great you need to upgrade the motherboard to something beefier. Also the Power Supply is in consideration as the built in ones from dell are super suckulant.


----------



## Typo (Oct 12, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> Hmm... I have heard mixed things, some say its got only a PCIe x1 slot but others say it does have a PCIe x16. If you are unsure (or haven't already) just look. a PCIe x1 slot is really short, but a PCIe x16 slot is long (about the length of a PCI slot). You should be able to tell.


I've looked into this and it doesn't have a PCI-e x16. It has 1 normal PCI-e slot. I've just checked again and someone else has given the name of another PCI-e x16 card. *sigh*


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

the x1300 PCIExpress x1 exists in x1 i didnt say x16. maybe u need a link to believe me http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814161017

i can read and read that u dont have a x16 slot and i actually helped some otherguy with the same question 2 days ago.

EDIT:also there arent normal or unormal pcie slots ... its the speed that varies and u have a x1 speed on the 3100 and the card i listed above in my first post fits into the x1 and now u have a link to show u that the x1300 exisits in that format:wave:


----------



## Typo (Oct 12, 2006)

Will that card play Battlefield 2? It has the spec, just doesnt say its supported in the BF2 manual?


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

To begin with you should check out the options if your able to disable the onboard GPU card or your possibly looking towards one headache. pci-e x1 slot was not designed to be uses as a graphic slot.


----------



## Typo (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok found out I have 1 x PCI-e x1 slot, and one PCI-e slot remaining. NO X16! So is there a card for the PCI-e and not x16 or x1.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

this is your pc speck's 

1ea - PCI-Express x1 slot 36pin connector
2ea - PCI slots 120 pin connector

FR4665 posted one link where you could get 1 PCI-Express x1 slot graphic card, if this assumption is correct that card also uses the pc's memory. etc.
This might run your game it might not *\/* your bios options has to support pci-e graphic options.

IMHO if your wanting a pc with heavy gaming capabilities your going to have to get another pc with much higher speck's


----------



## Typo (Oct 12, 2006)

ok thanks for the help, I'll just stick to gaming on my xbox. Not worth paying out loads just to play a few games.


----------

